# Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?



## paul64 (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

es würde mich mal zu Erfahrungsaustauschzwecken interressieren, ob es hier noch reine Matchrutenangler gibt.
Die Matchrute ist meine Standardrute, mit der ich sowohl Forellen, als auch Karpfen, Döbel und vor allen Dingen Schleien nachstelle.
Das/die eine oder andere große Rotauge oder Brasse gehört auch dazu.
Matchrute: Silstar 4,50m A20
                15-20er Hauptschnur je nach Gewässer und zu erwartendem Fisch, 12 er bis 18 er Vorfach und Waggler zwischen 0,8 und 4 gr. je nach Wetter bzw. Zielfisch.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*

Wenn du mit "reiner Matchrutenangler" meinst, ausschließlich damit zu fischen, dann nein. Aber wenn es die Situation hergibt, dann fische ich für mein Leben gerne mit feinen, sprich sehr angepassten Posenmontagen und Techniken, auch auf große Friedfische.


----------



## Stipp-Man (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*

hi,
also ich muss sagen dass ich mit meiner Balzer MatchRute auch sehr gern auf Karpfen und große Brassen gehe und damit bis dato immer gute Erfolge hatte !!!


----------



## ZanderKai (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*

Moin

Ich fische mit meinen Matchruten auch auf viele und große Fische.
Benutzen tuh ich einmal 18er Hauptschnur und einmal 20er Hauptschnur, Vorfächer dem entsprechend und Waggler bis 3gr.
Fischen tuhe ich auf Forellen,Karpfen,Schleien,Karauschen und den restlichen Friedfischen.
Es macht einfach viel mehr Spaß die Fische an feinem Gerät zu fangen.
Karpfen bis zu 20 Pfund sind kein Problem...wobei auch Gewässer bedingt.
Fische aber auch seit diesem Jahr an einem Teich der zu 70% zu ist mit Seerosen und dort macht es noch mehr Spaß die Schleien,dicken Karauschen und Karpfen du fangen.


----------



## paul64 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*

Hallo,

es gibt sie also doch noch.
Mit dem feinen werkzeug hat man einfach mehr Gefühl, und mit den feinen Posen kann man sehr gut sehen, was für ein Fisch gerade am werk ist.
Dazu braucht man allerdings etwas Erfahrung.

Die Rute und die Rolle habe ich vor ca. 17 Jahren gekauft und die wird gehegt und gepflegt.
Davon habe 2 Stück.


----------



## angler4711 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*



> *Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*


 
Ja, besonders macht es spaß wenn ein 60er
Karpfen dran zappelt.


----------



## udoopn (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*

Heute noch mit der Match ein 50er Schuppenkarpfen gefangen. Der machte aber Lärm wie ein 60er... #h
Und ich hatte die Schnur am Schnurclip festgemacht und der Karpfen hat bis zum Anschlag Schnur genommen. #q

Echt Glück gehabt... 

Schnur *0,04mm* Fireline mit 3,5 kg Tragkraft.

Ich angel nur mit der Match. Es sei denn ich geh auf Raubfisch.


----------



## tenchhunter (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*

also ich angel liebend gern mit Matchrute und Liftmontage auf Schleie, gibt nichts geileres als die pose auf und abtauchen zusehen bis sie sch dann hinlegt! Und ich meine, dass es kaum eine rute gibt, mit der man einen Fisch so gefühlvoll drillen kann, wie mit einer Matche und feiner Pose.
Sicherlich ist die Feeder eine sehr gute wahl bei vielen Situationen, aber ich bin der Meinug, dass diese Methode viel zu häufig angewandt eird


----------



## HirRscH (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*



udoopn schrieb:


> Und ich hatte die Schnur am Schnurclip festgemacht und der Karpfen hat bis zum Anschlag Schnur genommen. #q



Hi !
Bei der matchrute die schnur unterm Klip ? Wo is der sinn dabei ? bis du sicher das du nicht match- und feederrute verwechselst ?


----------



## udoopn (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*



HirRscH schrieb:


> Hi !
> Bei der matchrute die schnur unterm Klip ? Wo is der sinn dabei ? bis du sicher das du nicht match- und feederrute verwechselst ?



Ich wollte möglichst dich an einem Baum angeln und damit nicht jeder zweite Wurf im Baum landet hab ich die Schnur im Clip festgemacht. |rolleyes


----------



## HirRscH (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*

aha das ist natürlich ne maßnahme aber gefährlich! für sowas empfielt sich feeder-/powergum


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*

Immer wenn es die Situation erfordert oder zulässt, benutze ich gerne ne Matchrute.
Hat zum Angeln im Fluss ja auch viele Vorteile:
Immer wenn man mit feststehender Pose fischen will, ist eine Match fast unschlagbar.

Man kann dank der Rutenlänge hervorragend stationär anbieten im Bereich des Überganges vom Flussbett zur Uferkante, man kann aber genausogut treibend fischen.

Und dabei (je nach Gerätezusammenstellung) genausogut auf Fried- wie auf Raubfische damit angeln. 

Barben, Döbel, Schleien, Brassen, Rotaugen und immer wieder Karpfen (ist bei uns nicht zu verhindern) genauso wie im Raubfischbereich vor allem Barsche und Zander.

War am letzte Woche erst an einem Forellensee unterwegs, wo ich mitansehen konnte, wie an der Match (einzelne Bienenmande, für Forellen gedacht) ein ca. 1,30 m - Waller  relativ problemlos gelandet wurde...


----------



## SirCorbi (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*

Die Matchrute ist (neben der Spinnrute) meine Lieblingsrute.  Hab ne Carp Match Rute, also eine etwas härtere. Leider fange ich jedoch nicht allzu viel beim Matchangeln, meistens gar nichts. Irgendwie weiß ich aber auch nich was ich falsch mach. Ich stell meine Pose meistens so ein das der Haken auf Grund liegt und dann fütter ich ordentlich an. Und nur ganz selten bewegt sich mein vorbebleiter Waggler dann ein wenig...
Naja liegt wohl irgendwie am Gewässer. Wenn ich zumindest dann mal etwas ordentliches wie einen Karpfen dranhab ist der Spaß natürlich 10x so groß.


----------



## sc00b (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*

Hoi, 

also ich hab immer ne Matchrute mit am Wasser die ist auch zu 90% drin ;-)

ganz einfache Posenmontage/Waggler nen 10er Haken und nen paar Maden dran und warten bis etwas beißt =)


----------



## Manta30 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*

Mich würde mal interessieren, mit was für Matchruten gezielt auf größere Fische geangelt wird. Die dafür speziell angebotenen Ruten mit der Bezeichnung Carp-Match, oder mit den ganz "normalen" Ausführungen?


----------



## Stipp-Man (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*

also ich muss sagen, dass meine MatchRute nicht extra für Karpfen oder ähnliche "große" Fische ausgelegt ist, hab aber mit der wenn ich sie auf Grund ausgelegt habe nie schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht, z.B. das ich nicht jeden Fisch damit fangen und landen könnte. Ist ne Balzer, 2.40m und eigentlich relativ leicht und robust uns für ca. 60 € absolut ein Top Teil !!!


----------



## Andal (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*

Eine Match mit 240 cm? Habe ich da irgend eine Neuentwicklung verpasst?


----------



## Stipp-Man (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Eine Match mit 240 cm? Habe ich da irgend eine Neuentwicklung verpasst?


 
sorry hab mich verschrieben, bevot hier alle auf die Barrikaden gehen meinte 3,90m !!!


----------



## Andal (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*

Ja dann... #h


----------



## Euroeddi (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*

Hi,
hab mir vor einem Monat die Alivio Bx Match 3,90m von Shimano geholt. Hat 45 Euro gekostet und hat mir in dem einen Monat schon sehr viel Spaß gemacht, z.B. 2 Brassen von 5 Pfund einen KArpfen von 8Pfund usw., macht echt fun mit der Rute zu drillen.
MfG Andre


----------



## SirCorbi (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*

Wie stellt ihr dann die Pose ein? Also welche Tiefe wenn ihr auf große geht?


----------



## BigGamer (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*

Ich fisch ab und an mit der Matche, aber nix gezieltes. Wenn ein Großer beisst hab ich natürlich nix dagegen:m


----------



## Andal (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*



SirCorbi schrieb:


> Wie stellt ihr dann die Pose ein? Also welche Tiefe wenn ihr auf große geht?



So, dass die Großen den Köder erwischen können. Beobachten, überlegen, fischen. Nur so geht das.|wavey:


----------



## SirCorbi (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*



Andal schrieb:


> So, dass die Großen den Köder erwischen können. Beobachten, überlegen, fischen. Nur so geht das.|wavey:


Logisch!
Ich weiss wo Fische stehen (z.b. karpfen) fütter etwas an stell die Pose auf Grund ein. 
ABER: es tut sich einfach gar nichts...
Seltsam ist aber wenn ich dort mit Feederrute angel lässt ein großer nicht lange auf sich warten...


----------



## FelixT (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*

Ich habe immer mit meiner Match mit ner schwimmenden Perle und nem 20er Haken auf Rotaugen und dann Hecht gefischt...
Nichts geht mehr ab als nen 110cm Hecht der an ner Match ballert...
Manchmal geht es auch auf Karpfen mit dem 20er Haken...
Letzten Sommer einen 82cm Karpfen eine Stunde gedrillt....:vik:

Der beste Drill meines Lebens...

Die Dicken kommen bei uns im Sommer an die Ränder und fressen dann so winzige Brotstuecke... und die Hechte warten...
Sonst geht es auch auf Forelle mit Match...
LgFelix


----------



## BigGamer (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*



FelixT schrieb:


> Ich habe immer mit meiner Match mit ner schwimmenden Perle und nem 20er Haken auf Rotaugen und dann Hecht gefischt...
> Nichts geht mehr ab als nen 110cm Hecht der an ner Match ballert...


 
Wie fischt du mit nem 20er Haken ohne stahl auf Hecht?
Wie wirfst du den Köfi damit?
|bigeyes


----------



## Schmeki (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch leute die auch größere Fische mit der Matchrute fischen?*

kann mich nur anschließen hab mir letztes jahr extra eine zugelegt weil das normale Brassen angeln mit dicken Ruten langweilich wurde, ik mein is schon geil wenn de 3 KG am anderen ende hast und die rolle los schnaddert ^^


----------

